# Earth Stove manual and parts



## Den-Den (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi,
I searched for anything Earth Stove and found it to be an old pellet stove. This after I purchased a used Earth Stove Model WP 50 today. It seems the three speed setting switch has all three settings the same HIGH. I was wondering if anyone had a manual on this dinosaur and willingness to help me slow down the auger speed. I suspect the circuit board switch but have not dug out volt ohm meter to check switch out yet tonight. It seems to work fine other the the auger runs all the time and switching from low to full doesn't change a thing. Also what is the 15 second on/off light signify? The board model # is OII 500S if that helps. 
Thanks for your help.
Den-Den


----------



## jrsat01 (Dec 16, 2008)

I also have one.... which up until yesterday had been working fine... 
the board has 3 triacs on it I am thinking your problem is the auger feed one is 
shorted on.... looking at mine I have found a lable of the board manufacture of
Ortech inc, po box 5668, aloha Oregon, 97006 I am still trying to find their web site...

Hope this helps...
JR


----------



## crausch (Dec 16, 2008)

Here is a location where the manual can be purchased: 
http://woodheatstoves.com/earth-stove-wp50-pellet-stove-manual-p-1741.html?cPath=291_215_217

This might be the ortech site: 
http://www.ortech-engr.com/

Hope this helps you both.


----------



## jrsat01 (Dec 16, 2008)

updated info...  I have emailed them on cost and repair of the board...
I will update info when I get it...

For business inquiries, please feel free to contact us:

Email:
cs@ortechcontrols.com

Telephone:
206.633.7914

Fax:
206.633.7929

Mailing Address:
Ortech Controls, Inc.
4554 9th Avenue NE, #130
Seattle, WA 98105-1734


----------



## jrsat01 (Dec 16, 2008)

update number 2....

this is what I recieved from the manufacture.....


As this is a discontinued controller there are no replacements and a few of the parts are no longer available.  If you would like for us to repair your controller, we charge a $60.00 non-refundable evaluation fee and an additional $60.00 for the repairs, if your controller is repairable.  There will also be a $10.00 shipping and handling fee.  


If you would like for us to try and repair your controller, please contact me again and I will issue you a return authorization number.


Thank you,

Brian Long
Ortech Controls
 Tel: 206-633-7914 
 Fax: 206-633-7929
http://www.ortechcontrols.com/


----------



## Scott yount (Jan 13, 2009)

Firestarter, I purchased this pellet stove several years ago and still have it. I also believe I still have the manual if you want me to make you a copy. Mine stopped working at the end of last winter and I tried getting information on it back then but found very little. I came across this post when I was again looking to get it fixed and its not looking good as I think my control panel may be the culprit. 

Let me know if you want the manual as I can make a copy as a .pdf file if you like.


----------



## pamelag (Jan 19, 2009)

cougfan..  I would be interested in a pdf of the WP50 owners manual.  One did not come with the stove years ago.

Thanks


----------



## jrsat01 (Jan 19, 2009)

coug fan...

I your in the mood, drop one to jrsat01@aol.com

I would love to have a copy also...

Regards, JR


----------



## pamelag (Jan 20, 2009)

cougfan.... 

I would greatly appreciate a copy.
my email address is pamelag@fusionhighspeed.net 

Thanks,

Pam


----------



## Mr Whitfield (Jan 20, 2009)

Phone Lennox and they will send you a copy or a pdf file if the have it.


----------



## Scott yount (Jan 21, 2009)

Firestarter, I found the manual and will make a pdf file for you tomorrow and email it to our AOL account.


----------



## Scott yount (Jan 21, 2009)

Firestarter, the manual I have is for the HP40 which is the insert model of the WP50. The control board and how it works is identical but the installation is different obviously. I will email the .pdf to you regardless and you can read about it.


----------



## gjones1073 (Feb 22, 2009)

codebum said:
			
		

> Here is a location where the manual can be purchased:
> http://woodheatstoves.com/earth-stove-wp50-pellet-stove-manual-p-1741.html?cPath=291_215_217
> 
> This might be the ortech site:
> ...



*Here is their website for the OrTech Controller of your woodstove
http://www.ortechcontrols.com/index.html*


----------



## djbutch (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a pdf file of the manual for WP50 if someone needs it?
I am looking for a top plate cover and a starter pipe to make mine a bottom breach any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 5, 2010)

i have the owners and svc manual, just email me, no need to buy online...
also, we the control board in stock.... 28m61 is  current repacement


----------

